# Have you voted yet?



## Andre (30/3/16)

Please vote for your favourite local juice in each category.

Here are links to the threads for each of the categories:

BREAKFAST This poll will close on 13/4/16 at 16:13.
MENTHOL & MINT This poll will close on 13/4/16 at 15:47.
BAKERY This poll will close on 13/4/16 at 15:18.
DESSERT This poll will close on 13/4/16 at 14:42.
TOBACCO This poll will close on 13/4/16 at 12:26.
FRUIT This poll will close on 13/4/16 at 11:39.
BEVERAGE This poll will close on 13/4/16 at 10:49.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

Thanks @Andre 

Voted for my fav's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/16)

Thanks @Andre 
This is a super initiative!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

Yay! 

This post is perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

A reminder to please vote. Links in the first post.


----------



## shabbar (1/4/16)

done , thanks @Andre for taking the initiative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/16)

Links to voting threads in the first post.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/4/16)

Thanks for the reminder @Andre
I have voted
Love the picture!!


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

Done, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

Just giving this a bump today! Don't let your hard-working juice maker go unoticed, get those votes in!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (7/4/16)

Done


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/4/16)

Voting closes on 14 April 2016, but the times for each category varies based on when the post was created. The first poll ends at 10:49 and the last at 16:14. If you work through Andre's list in the reverse order on the final day, you should have enough time to cover them all 

@Andre, can you perhaps include the closing date in the OP ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Last chances guys and gals!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

